# Freezing Smoked Meat



## jlbowler

Ok gang,
I am a bit of a newbie but I have prepared more Q than I can eat (hard to imagine) and now I need to figure out how to keep it.  So I need to tap into your vast expertise for the following info.   

I have some shredded beef shoulder clods, some smoked chicken thighs, and a bunch of pulled pork.  Can I freeze all of that without significant loss of flavor?

If so, what is the best way to prepare the meat for the freezer?
How long can I keep it frozen?
What is the best procedure for defrosting and reheating?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pineywoods

Welcome to SMF be sure to stop by roll call and make a post. You can freeze the smoked meat with no problem. You really don't need to do anything to it before freezing. Many of us use a vacuum sealer to get the air out of the bag but you don't have to but it does seem to extend how long it stays good. How long it lasts depends on methods used to freeze it. There are many methods to reheat if doing smaller amounts I steam mine using a rice steamer. Others microwave it others drop the foodsaver bag into hot water. If doing large amounts I put it in a roasting pan add a little apple juice then foil over the top and stick it in the oven set at 250.


----------



## rbranstner

I vacuume seal all of my left overs it works great.


----------



## rdknb

I vacuum seal mine using the cheap ziplock tool.  Works fine as long as you do not have too must to do


----------



## meateater

Vacuum seal is good, I have no need for it as I vacuum consume it to fast.


----------



## chefrob

piney covered it pretty well............


----------



## dnovotny

make sure you double wrap your goods  with butcher paper  before putting it into  and freeze  bag it  will  last  long and  less chance  of  freeze  burn.... i  also fine  if you put your meat in a croak pot or  oven with either beef ,or  chicken broth or  apple  juice it  helps  out  the  favor  of  the meat...i    don't  like  to microwave my  meat  it  make it  taste  funny...


----------



## mossymo

FoodSaver/Vacuum seal and you will be fine. My taste buds tell me the flavor is at the optimum at 2 weeks (it is my taste buds !!!).


----------



## disbe81

Piney hit the nail on the head... took the words right out of my mouth.

I personally have never frozen smoked chicken as im a chicken fiend and tear it up, but i usually freeze some pulled pork and brisket and it warms back up just fine. Its usually gone within 3 or 4 weeks so im not sure how it holds up beyond that.


----------



## mballi3011

I'm jumping on the band wagon here too. Go with Jerry (pineywoods) said and follow it to a "T" and you will be well on your way to saving a bunch of money. The key to the whole thing is the food saver vaccum system they should be a must right after you do your first smoke.


----------

